# This is why rescue raffle is important



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Bowie, TX | IZZY Urgent donations needed

*I will be donating to this poor fluff. Which means I can get more Rescue Raffle tickets*:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just one of many that receive help from the raffle. There are always soooooo many to help.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Just one of many that receive help from the raffle. There are always soooooo many to help.


 
*Your right Lynn there are so many but at least with the Rescue Raffle we can help some fluffs out there that are in need:thumbsup:*


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump..I just recieved an update on this fluff. She has a severe case of mange wish they are treating. She also is being treated for an upper respitory infection. The rescue group said she is just a doll but needs lots of love and care. She has awhile to go to even be considered for adoption but on her way to a road of recovery


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for bringing that to our attention. I just donated.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That poor little baby. :smcry: I know she'll come out of it fine but it breaks my heart to see her that way. That's what I do love about Rescue Raffle. You can pick where you want to donate and how many different rescue agencies. I like to spread the wealth around a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Thanks for bringing that to our attention. I just donated.


 
*Thanks Jackie I am sure little Izzy will be very grateful:thumbsup: Oh now you can get some Resue Raffle Tickets*:aktion033:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> That poor little baby. :smcry: I know she'll come out of it fine but it breaks my heart to see her that way. That's what I do love about Rescue Raffle. You can pick where you want to donate and how many different rescue agencies. I like to spread the wealth around a bit. :thumbsup:


 
*Susan you and I are alike I like to spread the wealth around a little bit to:thumbsup: I just wish I had more to give..*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just donated...just looking at her picture made me cry. I wish I was wealthy so I could give so much more to help these fluffs in need.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh poor sweetie i just donated a little bit i know anything will help i havent been able to get any raffles and havent been around to do it. Now that i did donate how do i get a raffle ticket :chili::chili: i hope i still have more time i can do better in 2 weeks for more tickets......


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> Bump..I just recieved an update on this fluff. She has a severe case of mange wish they are treating. She also is being treated for an upper respitory infection. The rescue group said she is just a doll but needs lots of love and care. She has awhile to go to even be considered for adoption but on her way to a road of recovery


 

:hugging:thank you Becky


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

romeo&juliet said:


> Oh poor sweetie i just donated a little bit i know anything will help i havent been able to get any raffles and havent been around to do it. Now that i did donate how do i get a raffle ticket :chili::chili: i hope i still have more time i can do better in 2 weeks for more tickets......


 
All you have to do now is send an email or PM *Lacie's Mom* with your donation reciept or a conformation # and she will send you the raffle ticket numbers once they draw them. You still have until Sept 25 to submit donations to *Lacie's Mom*. (Lynn)

I hope I gave you the right info  if I am wrong can someone correct me:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> All you have to do now is send an email or PM *Lacie's Mom* with your donation reciept or a conformation # and* she will send you the raffle ticket numbers once they draw them. *You still have until Sept 25 to submit donations to *Lacie's Mom*. (Lynn)
> 
> I hope I gave you the right info  if I am wrong can someone correct me:thumbsup:


Close Becky. She'll assign you raffle ticket numbers and then they will be drawn later


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

My heart just broke a little seeing that little mangy face  Thank heavens there are so many good people who are willing to step up to take care of these little miracles. Thank you Becky!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Close Becky. She'll assign you raffle ticket numbers and then they will be drawn later


:blush: Thanks for the correction Susan:thumbsup:


----------

